# easyCoffee



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Budget Airline EasyJet Applying Low-Cost Approach to Coffee with Plans for 30 Shops


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Lavazza! Can't wait!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Seems a bit harsh to accuse all the other shops that charge £3 of taking their customers for a ride - I'm sure many café owners couldn't survive charging £1 for a shot of Lavazza. Still we should be grateful it's not RyanCoffee - a cup would be extra, as would sugar, spoon hire and toilet usage!

I bet they'll be making Jeebsy an offer for his orange coffee gear!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

excuse me if I am wrong, but the end price in this sort of industry is governed by overheads. A pal used to be a food and beverage controller for Holiday Inn Mayfair, and he explained in detail to me, that in 1985 when they were charing £3.75 for a small bottle of coke, that they were only making x% gp. Onto the base cost is added a % contribution to overheads, then increased to obtain the required gp.

In a normal greengrocers, you buy for 50p, mark it up at for arguments sake 60%, and from that mark up you generate a gross profit from which you pay your overheads to be left with a net profit.

AT £1 a cup, presuming they are going to have busy locations which will carry a premium, they are going to struggle


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Just what we need. EasyJet's business practices being brought to coffee.

Charge extra to sit, have a table, milk, sugar, lid... cup....


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't know whether to laugh or cry at this! £1 a cup?!

My organisation is non-profit and yet we still have to charge £2... (£1.80 Americano).

the mark up on coffee is good, but the overheads are big too!

Flibster - that quote on the bottom of your post (almost) made me spit my coffee out ��


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

At that price they're either:

-Not paying the farmer properly

-Not paying the staff properly

-Charging their airline passengers a hidden surcharge to cross-fund the coffee business

-All of the above.

I suppose it's going to come down to location. We are not their target market - they're looking for Costafewbucks customers who want half price bucket lar-tayys, although clearly they're unlikely to put the big chains out of business.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

They didn't put the national airlines out of business but they did bring realism to flying costs.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

ronsil said:


> They didn't put the national airlines out of business but they did bring realism to flying costs.


Most of the coffee shop owners I know (myself included), already charge a realistic price...

I even thought Prufrock was incredibly well priced, given the number of staff and what I imagine to be an extortionate rent/rates.

Just means we need to work harder to show the massive difference between mass produced, bulk bought stuff and the quality that the rest of us strive to achieve...


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

but easy jet brought us low prices and low expectations. If you are flying to Prague for £100 return you expect to be herded and not have an enjoyable experience. When you drink coffee, if it tastes like shit for £1, you will sling it......but remember, there are more of the general public drinking Lavazza and Illy and the likes than the stuff we use


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

dfk41 said:


> but easy jet brought us low prices and low expectations. If you are flying to Prague for £100 return you expect to be herded and not have an enjoyable experience. When you drink coffee, if it tastes like shit for £1, you will sling it......but remember, there are more of the general public drinking Lavazza and Illy and the likes than the stuff we use


Yep. It's the same with food. Good quality costs more.

Someone is losing out at £1 a cup, and you can bet your bottom dollar it won't be Stavros' bottom line!


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

He will lose out if you just buy a £1 coffee .. It's a loss leader, he relies on you also buying a cup, eating in, a cake etc etc


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

h1udd said:


> He will lose out if you just buy a £1 coffee .. It's a loss leader, he relies on you also buying a cup, eating in, a cake etc etc


Pret manage a profit on their £1 a cup

filter coffee?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

How do you know they make a profit on it ?

sure they sell 10p worth of coffee for a quid .. But profit after wages, rent etc ... If it wasnt for the sales of cappuccinos and toasted sandwiches and soups, they couldn't stay in business


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

BaristaEast said:


> Pret manage a profit on their £1 a cup


...but look at the volume of food they sell against the number of coffees.


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

I've been looking into the filter idea, as our next little venture only has competition from vending machines. They retail at £1 a cup, so I've been researching the cost behind a filter idea (the thought being, draw customers from the vending machines and slowly change their taste/expectations...)

not sold on it though


----------



## twotone (Jan 13, 2015)

I like Lavazza Rosso and Gusto Gold, I buy it pre-ground for convenience, use it with a mocha-pot when I can't be bothered hand grinding beans or I don't have the time.

I can buy 1.5kg of Rosso for about £14 delivered and the recent purchase of 6 X 250g packs of Gusto Gold cost me £25 delivered.

I put about 30 grammes into the mocha pot for a mug of either cafe au lait (50-50) or an Americano with a dash of milk.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Didn't they try this with pizza about 10 years ago, and it didn't work?!

I've also had better flights on RyanAir then I have on BA (not that I agree with their all their practices)


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Easy pizza ? ... I guess a plain base is £1 .. But by the time you make it edible it's £15


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

h1udd said:


> Easy pizza ? ... I guess a plain base is £1 .. But by the time you make it edible it's £15


IIRC if you ordered a week in advance it was very cheap. I can only assume (but dont have facts to back it up) the majority of people who want a pizza delivered do it as a quick decision and don't pre plan.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

ha, it actually still exists

http://easypizza.com


----------



## BaristaEast (Jan 23, 2016)

EasyPizza?!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Odd.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

How do you want your pizza?

Oh, just plane!


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

It will never "take off"


----------

